# Sat. 12th Narrabeen/Long Reef early.



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey all, looking at getting out Saturday if the weather is still ok. Would love some company, thinking of trawling a lot around LR though looking for advice as new to area and sea/yak thing, though well set up, fit and stable!

Dan.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Can't join you Dan. Son's soccer on Saturday morning. Head out to where all the boats are off the end of the point and use your favourite technique for kings, snapper, flathead and jew


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

This is the current bom. weather report, looks pretty good!

Sydney Closed Waters,Pittwater, Port Jackson and Botany Bay:
Thursday until midnight: Wind:S/SE 10/15 knots, easing to 5/10 knots in evening. Waters:Slight.
Friday: Wind:Variable 5/10 knots. Waters:Smooth.
Saturday Outlook: Wind: SE/NE 5/10 knots.
Sunday Outlook: Wind: N/NE 5/15 knots.

Will most likely be working up and down the beach.

Dan


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

have u got a sounder or GPS Dan?
you should find some good dropoffs if you do.
White Rock works very well in a NE wind especially if it over 15 knots.
I am desperate to get back out there when I can get some time off.

Good luck


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wigg said:


> have u got a sounder or GPS Dan?
> you should find some good dropoffs if you do.
> White Rock works very well in a NE wind especially if it over 15 knots.
> I am desperate to get back out there when I can get some time off.
> ...


Wigg, can you show us white rock on a GE image. Have heard of it but not sure where it is. Is it just the boardies jump in point at the end of the platform?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

No GPS/Sounder yet, though on the lookout for the right unit. (please leave suggestions/offers bellow) I have seen a few Gar around Narrabeen head so I planned on dragging a couple of them out of their comfort zone and see what slams them!

Thanks for the tips,

Dan.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont use my GPS for Whiterock I have a visual landmark setup.
But if you know where the Wall is it is very close to that.
Probably 50m NW from the Wall.
The most effective way to catch fish there is use as little lead as possible.
Floatlining will produce 100 times the fish as bottom bashing.
6/0 hooks and unweighted pilchard is a winner every time.

Good luck

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Dan

If you are going to paddle around the point you should go to Black Road for livies on the way.
You should get big Tailor and Salmon easily.
Remember it will be a fair paddle from the ramp to the pool at Northy and back but you will get fish.
Conditions should be good.
Looking forward to some pics.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wigg said:


> Hey Dan
> 
> I
> Remember it will be a fair paddle from the ramp to the pool at Northy and back
> Wigg


Ahh but I'm starting from the pool!

Cheer's


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

that sounds ok.
where will you be putting it in?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I trolley down to the Narrabeen lake boat ramp near the caravan park, then shoot out the inlet, it's manageable when calm on the outgoing tide like it will be.

I'm thinking about 06:15 launch.

You in?

Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wigg said:


> I dont use my GPS for Whiterock I have a visual landmark setup.
> But if you know where the Wall is it is very close to that.
> Probably 50m NW from the Wall.
> The most effective way to catch fish there is use as little lead as possible.
> ...


Thanks. I think the mark I have for the wall might actually be white rock. Most of the boats are sitting SE of my mark!


----------

